# Akios question



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Which one is most comparable to the saltist 20 with regard to line capacity?


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

OK... I think I found the answer. Looks like the 656. What are the selling points for the SCM over the CTM?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Rocket,

The CTM is a great reel. Chrome sideplates, Mag & block control, Carbon drag, Brass gears, Clicker all come standard. 

The SCM comes with several upgrades. Upgraded spool, upgraded spindle, One piece machined cage, both a power handle and sports handle (small star drag for the sports handle).

Pretty much all the upgrades guys like to do, already done... 

Tommy


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Tommy said:


> Rocket,
> 
> The CTM is a great reel. Chrome sideplates, Mag & block control, Carbon drag, Brass gears, Clicker all come standard.
> 
> ...


Plus the SCM is purdier. Thanks, Tommy.


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

not sure where your located but the Rod Father up in hampton has most of the reels in stock including the new spinning reel they make. i got my eye on one of the 757's


----------

